

Show HN: Our logo as a WebGL shader - linkergames
http://linkergames.com

======
linkergames
We wanted to make our logo animated and we wanted it to scale to different
resolutions well so we gave WebGL a try. Check it out and tell us what you
think. Feel free to inspect the source of the page. Big thanks to Mr. Doob and
everybody else who made the GLSL sandbox
([http://glsl.heroku.com](http://glsl.heroku.com)).

P.S. If you see the alternative version of the logo with the white background
then your browser does not like our WebGL stuff.

~~~
joaomsa
All I get is a black background Firefox/22.0 Linux

~~~
linkergames
Check if WebGL is working properly for you on
[http://get.webgl.org/](http://get.webgl.org/) If you don't see a spinning
cube there, try Chrome. If it does not work with Chrome too then there might
be a problem with your video drivers.

